# metal gears



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I wonder where to order metal gears for LGB and PIKO trains? I just changed the gears for the PIKO train (it's a starter set, cheap train) but the gears start to show sign of wear again.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly there are no manufacturers currently making replacement gears in metal for any of the G gauge trains. 

It would be a great business for someone that wanted to start their own little business.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a seller on E-bay making metal gears and I installed a set in my LGB porter. 
They are around $30 a pair.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I missed seeing that auction. 
$30.00 ain't bad to get a loco running again.

Question, is there more gear whine noise with the metal gears? Do you have a sound card in the Porter?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No noise from the gears and I do not have sound in this porter. 
I had been looking for gears for 4 years before getting these and I am pleased with how the engine runs.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder what other engines he makes gears for.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

He makes the gear for the LGB porter, Stainz. 
Also one for a Bachmann engine, I do not remember which one,. 
Search for girotek on the bay.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dan 
is he the gentleman that you work with to keep club trans running i thought he made gears for the bachmann Streetcar


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

One thing to consider when changing the material of a gear is the rule of thumb for best gear life, the gears should be dissimilar materials with the driving gear harder. 

Alan


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

NWSL North West Short Line makes a variety of replacement gears, not metal.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, yes, we are in the same club and we help all the club members with their trains.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thank all for the information.


----------

